# Ipod Touch 5 et GPS



## pbas400 (9 Octobre 2012)

bonjour

question simple, car je ne le vois pas dans les caracteristiques de l'appareil sur le site APPLE, mais comme l'application MAPS (et ses défauts) est intégrée.

est ce qu'il y a une puce GPS intégrée ? histoire de faire de la navigation quand on voyage.

merci


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2012)

Malheureusement pas de GPS intégré sur le nouvel iPod Touch malgré qu'on en ait parlé dans les rumeurs avant le lancement officiel...

Maps fait appel au service de localisation pour se repérer...

Il y a toujours la possibilité d'y adjoindre un module GPS externe connecté via bluetooth du type GNS 5870 MFI compatible avec les produits Apple (je l'utilise avec mon iPad 2 WIFI et Navigon et Air Nav Pro fonctionnent parfaitement).


----------



## pbas400 (10 Octobre 2012)

merci

alors esperons que l'ipad mini aura une puce GPS sinon ça sera un Nexus 7


----------

